# Why are there so many immigrants in The UK?



## perveiz (Feb 14, 2014)

I recently heard Britain's population is growing fastest in Europe and 25% off the children born have a foreign mother , I live in a small village where I would say 20% polish 10% Muslim 20% Hungarian 5% South American 10% African and 35% Native british there are so many Eastern Europeans here I feel like I'm there. Why are there so many here ?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

hmmmm


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Muslim isn't a nationality but adherent of a particular religion. Many Muslims are British born and bred.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Theres many british/english people living in these places too!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Some of the reasons why UK has a high number of migrants/immigrants:
1) EU membership. And in the past, open door policy to citizens of newer EU states.
2) Commonwealth. There are many people with strong UK link through ancestry, family and marriage. Commonwealth citizens had the right of abode in UK till 1962, modified in 1968 and 1971.
3) English language.
4) Fairly open immigration policy until recently, including accepting refugees and asylum seekers.
5) Perceived perks to immigrants, such as housing, jobs and benefits. This isn't really the case but there is a perceived impression that if you can only get into UK, you will be helped. 
6) Less xenophobic and well-established ethnic communities for support.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Immigrants make up about 13% of the UK population. That is hardly 'a lot'. I live in an area of London full of White-English-Church-of-England people (Not by choice, mind you!). Plenty of the UK is FULL of only English people, which I don't personally consider a positive fact. 


Most Brits Think There Are More Migrants In UK, Despite Official Stats (GRAPH)

I think the real question should be, 'Why would anyone CARE where anyone was born?'


----------



## Lihong (Jul 2, 2013)

25% is for last 10 years not for whole of UK population. 25% of UK population is not born to foreign mothers. 

Where is the evidence for percentages you give for your village?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The part of Lancashire I live in is around 97% White British/Irish/European. Some industrial towns and cities have areas which are predominantly Black/Asian, with overall non-White population of up to 35%. So it varies hugely.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Perveiz as you are an immigrant perhaps you can answer your own question?


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> Perveiz as you are an immigrant perhaps you can answer your own question?


I like that


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

There are plenty of British people here in Boston. Immigration goes in both directions between first world cities. 

As an example, many of the Ph.D. level scientists in training in Boston are from outside the US. We do not have enough people with that levels of education to fill all the roles we have here, so it's all good.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Pallykin said:


> There are plenty of British people here in Boston. Immigration goes in both directions between first world cities.
> 
> As an example, many of the Ph.D. level scientists in training in Boston are from outside the US. We do not have enough people with that levels of education to fill all the roles we have here, so it's all good.


oK, but why the thread then?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Sel said:


> oK, but why the thread then?


It's a mystery! especially for a first post


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

How many countries the Brits have invaded in the past till present? work that out then you will find the answer.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Why an immigrant needs to care that how many immigrants are in uk?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As recent election result has shown, there is a growing tide of anti-immigrant feelings among the British voters and all politicians have to take it seriously.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Sadly, the 'growing tide of anti-immigrant feelings among the British voters' is not based on any statistical realities. 

The UK does not have an extreme overabundance of immigrants, and 13% is hardly 'an invasion' of immigrants. 

But, whatever.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

I've not had a need to look this up in ages, but the last time I checked, about a year and a half ago, Germany and France had more immigrants then the UK. 

Again, this might no longer be correct. I'm not sure. 

Many people in the UK seem dead-set on believing there is some sort of 'massive foreign invasion' happening here, regardless of the actual numbers - and many are also dead-set on believing that this non-existent 'massive foreign invasion' is an extremely negative thing. 

It is just how it is right now.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter whether other countries have more immigrants or not, they know there are more foreigners living among them, not just the blacks/Asians from 1950s onwards but also Eastern Europeans since 2004, attracted by liberal access to job market here. They know who are to blame - the EU with its open door policy and voting UKIP is their way of showing displeasure and annoyance with Tories, Lib-Dems and Labour who have pushed through the European agenda.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

OH, I know they know there are immigrants daring to live among them, and I know who they blame for the influx of immigrants, and I am more than familiar that they are displeased with immigrants living here... I hear it, firsthand, on an almost daily basis, and I see it in the papers and on the news, daily.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I think the voters are most concerned with the access to benefits and some immigrants trying to change things to their way rather than "when in Rome"


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And people are happy to say on national TV they are against immigrants and know by voting UKIP they are less likely to be labelled racists than voting for British National Party.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd like to know how it is that I somehow came here to simultaneously collect benefits AND take their jobs. 

Because, umm, ya can't do BOTH. 

Again, whatever. 

I don't see why immigrants have to morph into the stereotypical population of their new country, no matter what country it is. That is nuts to me. There is nothing wrong with people maintaining their culture, no matter where on the planet they reside. 

But, again, whatever. I like diversity. I love diversity. I'm pro-diversity.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are in a minority, and a minority doesn't win elections.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm sure some manage both (although clearly few and far)

Nothing wrong with people maintaining their culture at all but it's important to intergrate and learn the language and culture of your new country. Not to do so would be an insult.
and it would raise the question as to why they bothered to come in the first place..


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Unfortunately, economic crisis and aggressive anti-immigration sentiment go hand-in-hand historically. When a population is economically content, there tends to be less of an "us" "them" mentality.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

People are fed up with radical Muslims with their anti-Western rhetoric, going abroad to train in terrorism and return to inflict mayhem (like 7/7, murder of Lee Rigby etc). I know they don't represent peace-loving majority British Muslims, but people feel that maintaining their culture without integration creates a breeding ground for radicalism and terrorism.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not trying to have a to at you, OP, but why are you so worked up that there are "...so many immigrants in the UK..." when you yourself are one?

India does _not_ own the monopoly on UK-bound immigration or world immigration in general. People from other countries have just as much reason to come here as you do. 

When I first prepared to immigrate here, I was under no illusion that there would be lots of non-White British here... I admit that I was surprised to see so many orthodox Muslims here (not that there aren't mosques in Canada, but it was an adjustment to see all of the Muslim ladies in hajib and full on face veils). I've since gotten used to it over the last two years that I hardly even notice anymore.

To tell the truth, I would be surprised if there _wasn't_ a large immigrant population here... many of my friends in Canada were immigrants or children of immigrants (mainly from India and Philipines), so I'd expect a Western country like the UK to be similar. While I am the grandchild of immigrants-to-Canada, I am just as Canadian as the first settlers who arrived in the 18th Century, and it's a good thing that my Canadian born/raised friends and I don't feel the same about the immigrants to Canada as you do about the immigration patterns here the UK. 

It also seems to me that the main concentration of immigrants tends to be in the larger cities (London, Birmingham etc) whilst, as Joppa as said, it's more "so called" 'White British' in the not so large cities (at least this is what I've experienced when visiting my husband's family in West Yorkshire).


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Can't we all just get along? 

Who really cares where anyone was born? Why does it even matter? 

I don't care if someone was or was not born here, or not born there, or wherever. I care ONLY about individual character. 

Seriously, it is completely irrelevant to me where someone was born. 

It is one, small, thankfully multicultural planet.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

LaraMascara said:


> Can't we all just get along?
> 
> Who really cares where anyone was born? Why does it even matter?
> 
> ...


Who is not getting along?

I think it's important where you were born as that is where your roots are, your ancestry, your childhood memories (in most cases) Proud and patriotic - nothing wrong with that at all! 

You say it's irrelevant and that is your choice but don't tell others that don't feel the same way that it is completely irrelevant please...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree, Lara.

I don't care that husband is West Yorkshire while my next door neighbours are from North Africa... I think that this "multicultural mosaic" (what the 'melting pot' concept is called in Canada) makes life more interesting, and while the whole British experience isn't like it once was, I ask what place in the world hasn't changed from its origins?


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't think of ANYTHING more boring than being surrounded by people who look just like me, talk just like me, think just like me, eat just like me... 

Boring. 

I'd learn nothing new. 

Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

When I first left the UK in 1969, I worked in the Civil Service where, apart from some West Indians (mostly studying Law and one of whom I married!) and a few Africans, most employees were 'white British' . When I returned in 1998 and worked in the NHS, it was so different and great fun to work with people from all over the world. Especially working with refugees. I guess, that having lived so many years in the Caribbean, I felt more at home, being with a multicultural group of people. I agree, it is character that matters! As long as we have respect for each other, there is no reason why people from different backgrounds cannot live peacefully together. Having lived in two countries that were not my own, I have always felt strongly that I should integrate with my community and 'when in Rome, do as the Romans do'.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I agree, Lara.
> 
> I don't care that husband is West Yorkshire while my next door neighbours are from North Africa... I think that this "multicultural mosaic" (what the 'melting pot' concept is called in Canada) makes life more interesting, and while the whole British experience isn't like it once was, I ask what place in the world hasn't changed from its origins?



I agree with you but nothing wrong with being proud of where you came from is there?

I have been an expat all my life and at the moment live among Germans, Flemish, British, Spanish, Russians, Scottish to name a few.

I lived in Africa for 40 years but I was born in UK so will always be proudly British...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> I agree with you but nothing wrong with being proud of where you came from is there?
> 
> I have been an expat all my life and at the moment live among Germans, Flemish, British, Spanish, Russians, Scottish to name a few.
> 
> I lived in Africa for 40 years but I was born in UK so will always be proudly British...


I'm proud to be Canadian of Japanese ancestry. I eat Japanese food (and husband loves sushi more than I do) and I love hockey and proudly fly two Canadian flags from the windows of our flat in the week leading up to the weekend of July 1st. I'm a little sad that there won't be any "official" Canada Day festivities at Trafalgar Square next month, but I will still be flying my flags, drinking beer and dreaming of the next NHL season ( GO CANUCKS!!) and cooking a traditional Japanese osechi-ryori for my husband and a few friends on New Year's Day.

All of this while going 'round the pub for a pint or two or six and eating pork pie and helping my MiL make Yorkshire Pudding to have with swede at Christmas.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah it's all cool, and we should all just be ourselves, whoever and whatever that os... mix and match, move and add and blend... be an individual... and be a proud, accepting individual of other individuals... We are all a fusion of all of our many influences, no matter what the location of our birth is, and I think that is so beautiful. 

I really do.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

"The surest defense against Evil is extreme individualism, originality of thinking, whimsicality, even—if you will—eccentricity." - Joseph Brodsky

(Former U.S. Poet Laureate Joseph Brodsky (born May 24, 1940), was persecuted in his native Russia and was forcibly exiled in 1972. With the support of poet W.H. Auden he eventually settled in the U.S. and later won a Nobel Prize. Joseph Brodsky - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

LaraMascara said:


> Immigrants make up about 13% of the UK population. That is hardly 'a lot'. I live in an area of London full of White-English-Church-of-England people (Not by choice, mind you!). Plenty of the UK is FULL of only English people, which I don't personally consider a positive fact.
> 
> 
> Most Brits Think There Are More Migrants In UK, Despite Official Stats (GRAPH)
> ...


Excuse me??? You don't feel that a people who are the historical citizens of their country living there is a "positive fact"???? I think every country's citizens residing in their home country a VERY positive fact. Who else would have greater right to do so? Of course, this is ignoring the fact that every land mass has been settled and re-settled by numerous groups of people over eons so no one is really the "owners" of their historical homeland.

So, while it would be good to not care where someone is born, let's also respect and encourage each nationality to be proud of and to preserve their heritage.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

I wish we could all get along... I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy... 





But unfortunately we live in an society which that is impossible.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Sel said:


> I wish we could all get along... I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy... ...........
> But unfortunately we live in an society which that is impossible.


No....:nono:

We tried that cake whilst on holiday in Jaimaca, and we all got detained.:hippie:

It had too much happiness.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Water Dragon said:


> Excuse me??? You don't feel that a people who are the historical citizens of their country living there is a "positive fact"???? I think every country's citizens residing in their home country a VERY positive fact. Who else would have greater right to do so? Of course, this is ignoring the fact that every land mass has been settled and re-settled by numerous groups of people over eons so no one is really the "owners" of their historical homeland.
> 
> So, while it would be good to not care where someone is born, let's also respect and encourage each nationality to be proud of and to preserve their heritage.


No, I do not personally feel that 'a people who are the historical citizens of their country living there is a "positive fact"' which is why I said it. But you are welcome to feel that way. It is exclusionary, nationalism, and separatism, and I'm not about any of that. 

"this is ignoring the fact that every land mass has been settled and re-settled by numerous groups of people over eons so no one is really the "owners" of their historical homeland" - Exactly. In my opinion, no one here owns the country, because there is no indigenous population, and the concept of 'country' is a societal construct. 

I believe in open borders and freedom of movement. I do not ascribe to nationalism. 

That is what I feel would be best for the human race, but it is fine with me if you do not feel that would be best for the world, and we need not need agree, and we need not argue. 

Countries did not even have passports for many, many years, and people moved freely between them for many, many years. The whole idea of governments requiring passports and visas and entry fees is a fairly new construct. 

I see no social value in being proud of the patch of land my mother was standing on when she gave birth to me. 

I realise many do not agree with my views and that they have their various reasons, and I'm fine with that too. 

I'm from the most diverse place in the world, literally, and I like diversity. I think it is healthy and interesting. No wars have broken out, and no one has lost their culture. 

I'm not xenophobic. I'm super-pro-melting-pot. Other people are someplace in the middle, and that is fine.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> No....:nono:
> 
> ...


hahahahahah - LEGEND! 

its a quote off the movie "mean girls" and thought it would be a laugh to put it on here.



P.s it would maybe be boring if we all got a long and there was no conflict. conflicts spices up life


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I saw this thread a few days ago and deci4drd to overlook it. I honestly thought it was a troll trying to stir up animosity... mission almost complete!


----------

